# French Horn advice



## MarChant

As mentioned in my introductionary post (https://www.talkclassical.com/71775-introduction-post2112171.html#post2112171) I have 35 years of Brass-playing experience on Trumpet, Cornet, Tuba, Euphonium and Tenor/Alto Horn but recently decided to take on the French Horn as well. This of course poses a few challenges (in random order):

- playing the valves with my left hand
- somewhat smaller embouchure
- using the right hand in the bell
- choice of instrument

The first few challenges take some (a lot) of practice and getting used to, but with the last challenge I could use some advice/opinions.

After I decided to make the switch to French Horn, I looked on eBay etc. to find an instrument. I ended up with three...o)

1. vintage single horn in F by Karl Dressel, year unknown;
2. new Double horn F/Bb by Karl Glaser (Chinese made budget horn);
3. vintage single horn in Bb by Bernhard Kohl, made in 1936.

- The Karl Dressel has a nice tone, but the slotting/centering of the notes, especially the higher register, is very difficult. I know this has to do with the nature of the instrument, being twice as long as other brass instruments thus the harmonic overtones being closer together; however I didn't expect it to this extent and playing on the F-side of the Karl Glaser seems less difficult, so I wonder if this specific instrument just slots/centers a little worse than other horns.
- The Karl Glaser is a Chinese made, cheap budget horn. Reviews/opinions on the internet are mixed. It has a duller tone and intonation between F and Bb sides is difficult, but overall it plays quite easily, slotting/centering on both sides is not as difficult as on the Karl Dressel horn. I have currently set it up to default Bb to F with trigger, because I find the Bb-fingering and overall playing easier than the F. The only instances I would use the F-side are with the staff G because it is very out of tune on the Bb-side, the lower notes wich I will hardly ever encounter, and occasionally for easier fingering in faster sequences.
- The Bernhard Kohl plays very easy, maybe a little bright but a nice tone overall.

I should note that I live in a small appartment and cannot really play freely, so judging the tone quality of the instruments is difficult, but for now I feel it is as described above.

After playing around with these horns for a few days now, I need to decide wich one to use in my Community Band. I am split between the Karl Glaser Double horn and the Bernhard Kohl Bb; the Glaser Double is maybe a bit more versatile, but that versatility is not really needed in the repertoire we currently play. The Kohl Bb is just a very cool vintage instrument and I think I like playing it the most of the three, but I am a bit skeptic if its sound will fit in with the rest of the band and the other horn in the section. I think I'll need more practice on the Dressel F horn to be able to really play it well in Band yet.

So what are you guys/gals opinions? In Band, should I use the budget Karl Glaser Double Bb/F horn or the cool vintage Bernhard Kohl Bb horn? Or just bite the bullet and use the Karl Dressel F horn?

(The band I currently play in is not very high level...)


----------



## david johnson

Unless you MUST have one of those, why not look for a Conn 6D or 8D? Used ones on ebay.


----------



## MarChant

Thanks for the reply. It had to do with my budget, shipping cost and customs taxes, so I was only searching for horns in the EU. No Conns within my budget there... Also getting the Kohl was actually a mistake that turned out to be not so bad 
But yes, I now have those three horns. I think I will start with the Kohl in Band practice, to see how it matches with the sound, although as I said the band isn't that good that it will really matter anyway í ½í¸…


----------



## david johnson

Excellent, keep us informed.


----------

